
When You're Visited By A Copy Of Yourself, Stay Calm - llambda
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/11/07/164607292/when-you-re-visited-by-a-copy-of-yourself-stay-calm?ft=1&f=1007&sc=tw&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
experiment0
The book mentioned by Oliver Sacks on hallucinations looks interesting.

I have to say that one of my favourite neuroscience books has to be, "The Man
who Mistook his Wife for a Hat" by the aforementioned Dr. Oliver Sacks.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-Who-Mistook-His-
Wife/dp/03305236...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-Who-Mistook-His-
Wife/dp/0330523627)

It's really a great read for anyone interested in neuroscience, psychology or
just weird and wonderful stories in general.

~~~
ambler0
"Musicophilia" is also very good.

------
1123581321
I took the subject to be advice for composing recursive functions.

~~~
justindocanto
haha. I wish I took the advice during a recent programming interview, in which
I thought a recursive function would be the best way to accomplish the end
goal. forgot how much i hated them until it was too late.

------
denzil_correa
This reminds me of the Nobel Prize winner who came up with the first concept
in Game Theory - John Nash.

------
kefs
seems as if npr.org is having an issue with their ssl cert.. or akamai's..

(Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)

------
hypno
In my self-hypnosis scripts for Summon the Warrior:
<http://SummontheWarrior.com> I use sensory recall and a few other techniques
that can induce hallucinations. Certainly, they can be triggered by a smell or
sound.

Negative hallucinations are even more common (like not being able to see the
car keys when they are right in front you). I see people show signs of
negative hallucinations when they walk past litter on scenic paths.

